# "Why are the amphibians at the San Diego Zoo dying off?"



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yahoo!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Gotta love the news . They tell you what they're testing for but say nothing about how many amphibians they've lost or what species. At least they made it clear why it was so important.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I do not beleive they mean the anphibians actually at the San Diego Zoo but anphibians in general globally. They just had the meeting./conference at the San diego Zoo.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

That is correct, they are not specifically referring the San Diego Zoo but the world wide decline of amphibians in part due to a number of infectious diseases.


Ed


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I see... I suppose the wording threw me off a bit .


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah that was the title of the link so I just copied it exactly


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a similar error to this news blooper. Warning, the content is a little disturbing.
YouTube - Insane News Man


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

markbudde said:


> That's a similar error to this news blooper. Warning, the content is a little disturbing.
> YouTube - Insane News Man


Imagine hearing that on the news and then thinking "What the F#@$? Honey! Rewind that! I need to hear that again!"

-Matt


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

He needed a period in there somewhere... Now you know why he's the backup news anchor . 

And sorry about that Chris. I didn't mean to make it sound like YOU were the one misleading me. I just spent the whole video thinking "WTH? They have all of these frogs on camera that are fine... Which ones are dying?!" *facepalm*


----------

